# Seasoning cut wood



## Laxdfns (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi All-
Newbie here. I have a bunch of maple and cherry wood that I have stacked in my garage to season, but I have a question with expediting the "seasoning"; the wood itself are cut to about 4"-6" chunks, and I know you're supposed to give it months to a year to season ideally.

I have an OKJ hyland smoker.  However, the way my firebox is set up I have a rack in the back of the firebox that sits above but behind the burning charcoal/wood area (so above but not directly over it it). I place pieces of wood on that rack prior to placing it on the fire. On average each piece gets about 1.5 or 2 hrs in the firebox before being put on the fire.

Does doing that expedite the seasoning process enough so that even fresher wood could be used in the smoker? Thanks for the insight!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 12, 2019)

Seasoning wood is just giving it time to give up the moisture inherent in freshly cut wood. It seems the conventional wisdom is that you want to reduce the moisture content to 20% or below. Heating the wood before burning would certainly speed the process up.

If I had a concern with your method, is that I would be afraid the wood you are "seasoning" in your smoker might actually start burning or not get dry enough before you put it on the fire. The downside of this is that you could get creosote buildup in your smoker and it doesn't taste very good on your food.


----------



## Laxdfns (Jun 12, 2019)

It usually doesnt burn per se but it has been "blackened" or blistered before. I try to make sure the flames are never that close to the drying wood.

As for not being dry enough, I guess absent of having a reader device of some kind, is there a quick "tell" that wood (either in the firebox warming up or just normal seasoning) is at a good moisture level?


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 14, 2019)

Seasoning time depends on where u are located. In Arizona it will season fast. In a rainy high moisture content area it will take much longer. It will season faster usually outside at first because the sun and wind will hit it. Your wood will mold in your garage if it’s fresh wood most likely and not season well. You gota season it outside first for several months like you said or a year +. Yours will season fast since it’s cut short and the wood drys mostly from the ends and not through the bark. I call it speed seasoning when you cut them short like you did. Expect it to take about half the time as a 16” long piece of wood. 

It will be best to let it season tho because it will not be easy to maintain your fire with out having it really big or with the help of seasoned wood also. 

Where u located I actually collect and sell wood? Doing a plum delivery today

For me I like the wood about 16% or less. It gets to 16% in my area the PNW and it will still bleed out the ends a tiny bit but after a preheat on the firebox it won’t. The fire box won’t cure green wood tho. Not a chance.  It might burn if u got a coal bed going tho. Fresh cut wood is usually 24%, walnut has a high moisture content then gets very light when it loses the water.  20 percent won’t burn very efficient. But will burn but might have to cut the pieces smaller. I like to see 18% or less when selling my wood. But I’m kinda picky lol. Got any pics of the wood? I put all my wood on pallets so there off the ground and tarp over when it rains. Here’s a couple  of my more recent piles. All cooking wood.


----------



## Laxdfns (Jun 16, 2019)

So I live in Wisconsin and and currently store in in my garage. I'm quickly realizing I need to get the pieces I already chunked off of the garage floor and into some sort of pallet basket. Unfortunately I dont really have a good place to store it outside for extended periods of time.

What do  you use to test for moisture levels?
Also, nice dog, I've got a husky too!


----------



## dave schiller (Jun 16, 2019)

Here's what I use for checking moisture in wood:
https://www.harborfreight.com/digital-mini-moisture-meter-67143.html

It may not be perfectly accurate, but it's close enough.  About $10.


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2019)

I got mine from Lowe’s. Home Depot didn’t have the one I wanted. And you will need to cut your pieces in half or split it with a axe and check the center. The outside will not be the same as the inside if it’s greener wood. Might say 10% on the outside when the inside is at 24%. You could use a pallet. You can get them for free at business or in back of harbor freight. Let’s see the your husky please. Trying to get my pic to load that shows moisture content in the areas in America.  It looks like you’re about 16% like me. Wind and sunlight will really speed the process. Just keep an eye on the wood for mold


----------

